# Podcast for Steven Lawson



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 7, 2009)

I would like to recommend Dr. Steven Lawson's Podcast,He is the Senior Pastor of Christ Fellowship Baptist Church and I have been blessed by this teaching through his podcast,I really want to post this on the Podcast Links thread but I am not very tech minded,If there are any folks out that can do this please feel free to do so as I cannot figure it out how to add it,He's a very solid teacher and I hope you enjoy him!!

Christ Fellowship Baptist Church

Thank you very much!!


----------



## re4med (Apr 7, 2009)

Done -- thanks!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 7, 2009)

I am currently reading his book _The Expository Genius of John Calvin_ and have profited much from it!


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks! I love this guy!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 7, 2009)

I read his book, (Foundations of Grace- A long line of Godly men.) I enjoyed it very much a few years back as I was coming aware of the doctrines of grace. He seems like one of the good guys.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 7, 2009)

Like Pastor Phillips, I enjoyed _The Expository Genius of John Calvin_. Plenty of good advice for preachers in a short book which can be read fairly quickly, but digested slowly.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Expository-Genius-John-Calvin/dp/1567690858]Amazon.com: The Expository Genius of John Calvin: Steven J. Lawson, Greg Bailey, Kent Barton: Books[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 8, 2009)

Lawson is awesome!  I heard him speak at the past two Ligionier conferences. Be sure to have your seatblets on!!!

I also recomend his book, Foundations of Grace.


----------



## re4med (Apr 8, 2009)

Dr. Lawson will be on Covenant Radio in May (probably the 13th). Stay tuned for more later!


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 8, 2009)

I love Dr. Lawson. I remember the First Baptist fiasco happening when I was in High School, and how he honored God in how he walked through that time.


----------



## the particular baptist (Apr 8, 2009)

I have benefited from his teaching on the Grace doctrines and still listen to him from time to time. I was a little bummed when i found out he is a pre-trib pre-mil Dispensational though.


----------

